# So where are all the pics of the chubby girls



## Truebrit (Sep 29, 2005)

instead of spending all day gushing about the great new boards lets get down to business now where are all the lovely women ???


----------



## KML (Sep 29, 2005)

Aren't you the man who lived with Kelligirl all those years ago? Have you heard anything at all from or about her? If I have you confused with someone else, please forgive me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2005)

LOL, I like a man with a mission. 

Here ya go!!  I'm well beyond chubby, but figured I'd contribute anyway.  

View attachment pow092304.jpg


----------



## Timmmmay (Sep 29, 2005)

Lets see some Violet!!


----------



## Truebrit (Sep 29, 2005)

KML said:


> Aren't you the man who lived with Kelligirl all those years ago? Have you heard anything at all from or about her? If I have you confused with someone else, please forgive me.



no its not me


----------



## Truebrit (Sep 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, I like a man with a mission.
> 
> Here ya go!!  I'm well beyond chubby, but figured I'd contribute anyway.



Devine

also I would define you as "extremely chubby"


----------



## Truebrit (Sep 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, I like a man with a mission.
> 
> Here ya go!!  I'm well beyond chubby, but figured I'd contribute anyway.



congratulations on the first ever image posted to the new weight board


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2005)

Timmmmay said:


> Lets see some Violet!!




You can also hop on over to the paysite forum for requests to paysite models... just an FYI.  Might work out better and be a bit more on topic? Not sure, just a suggestion.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2005)

Truebrit said:


> congratulations on the first ever image posted to the new weight board




LOL, thanks, I wasn't even thinking about that. Maybe I'll be a trivia question someday.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 29, 2005)

Great pic AnnMarie. I really dig your beautiful curly hair.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Great pic AnnMarie. I really dig your beautiful curly hair.




Aww, thanks Jack, I like your art as well... so mutual admiration.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 29, 2005)

is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Timmmmay (Sep 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> You can also hop on over to the paysite forum for requests to paysite models... just an FYI.  Might work out better and be a bit more on topic? Not sure, just a suggestion.






thanks for the type! :eyeroll:


----------



## Timmmmay (Sep 29, 2005)

haha, ooops


tip


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2005)

Timmmmay said:


> thanks for the type! :eyeroll:




Hmm, not sure they eyeroll was necessary... was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Aww, thanks Jack, I like your art as well... so mutual admiration.



Wow! Thanks!  

I will have to go through my stuff and scan something for the new board.


----------



## maddie minx (Aug 14, 2008)

me in my manson shirt chillin at home


----------



## maddie minx (Aug 14, 2008)

ok sorry for my picture like taking up the whole page but how do you resize your images if you are using


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 14, 2008)

Upload your images to imageshack.us, and use their Resize feature.; then use the resulting URL in your


----------



## Rowan (Aug 14, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Hmm, not sure they eyeroll was necessary... was just trying to be helpful.



Just a 5 post punk...wouldnt worry too much about junior there 

lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 14, 2008)

What I'm wondering is how this 3 yr old thread was even found in the thousands of threads since, much less revived after all this time. Not that I don't love nostalgia and all that....just curious.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know. However here is a chubby pic of me from this summer. I got a bigger suit not long after. I hope it's ok that I posted this pic before, elsewhere, but no one commented. So, I thought it may have gotten lost along the way. 
~lily~ 

View attachment ew.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 23, 2008)

This is one of those threads that can be reopened as there are always good looking chubby girls to post pix lol


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 23, 2008)

ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion? 

View attachment 300907010[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_2832682_7748[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_2612737_7921[1].jpg


----------



## Aireman (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehehehe! Definitely Cute!


----------



## sfldaddy (Aug 23, 2008)

Truebrit said:


> instead of spending all day gushing about the great new boards lets get down to business now where are all the lovely women ???


Prolly on their for-profit Websites of Webcams. Most are professionals (note I did not use the word I wanted to use)


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2008)

lily352 said:


> I don't know. However here is a chubby pic of me from this summer. I got a bigger suit not long after. I hope it's ok that I posted this pic before, elsewhere, but no one commented. So, I thought it may have gotten lost along the way.
> ~lily~



You look nice, Lilly.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion?




The first pic is BANGIN'! lol :wubu:


----------



## maxi (Aug 24, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion?



Look up cute in the dictionary - and your picture would be there as an example...


----------



## janus74 (Aug 24, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion?



like your pictures-very pretty!


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 24, 2008)

awww bless thanks


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 24, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> Prolly on their for-profit Websites of Webcams. Most are professionals (note I did not use the word I wanted to use)



Are you aware you just replied to a three year old post? 

There are millions of good looking chubby/fat women, only a miniscule proportion of whom do cam shows. What word did you WANT to use and why?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 24, 2008)

lily352 said:


> I don't know. However here is a chubby pic of me from this summer. I got a bigger suit not long after. I hope it's ok that I posted this pic before, elsewhere, but no one commented. So, I thought it may have gotten lost along the way.
> ~lily~



I really like this photo, what a lovely tranquil scene, you look so relaxed. 



shazz2602 said:


> ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion?



Great pics, is that last one a Nile cruise? I've seen them advertised really well priced on a deals website, but didn't know how ssbbw friendly they would be, from cramped cabins to small wc cubicles!


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> Prolly on their for-profit Websites of Webcams. Most are professionals (note I did not use the word I wanted to use)



er, explain please?? and what word did you want to use?


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> What I'm wondering is how this 3 yr old thread was even found in the thousands of threads since, much less revived after all this time.



I think all threads which make mention of Kelligrl are eerily destined to return from the Great Beyond...


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I really like this photo, what a lovely tranquil scene, you look so relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics, is that last one a Nile cruise? I've seen them advertised really well priced on a deals website, but didn't know how ssbbw friendly they would be, from cramped cabins to small wc cubicles!


yeah it was the nile cruise i went this year in feb and as a ssbbw i had a fantastic time there is alot of walking but you dont have to go and if i can do it anyone can! and the ship i was on had reasonable bathrooms and bedrooms i loved it and would do it again tomorrow!!


----------



## lily352 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I really like this photo, what a lovely tranquil scene, you look so relaxed.
> 
> Thanks! It was near Clearwater, FL. It was so pretty. I remember feeling self concious nearly 10 years ago at a beach. I'm a lot heavier now, and it doesn't bother me at all. I guess I grew up as I grew out. HA!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> Prolly on their for-profit Websites of Webcams. Most are professionals (note I did not use the word I wanted to use)



So apparently the ladies who are on paysites are not good enough for you and you think that they dont spend time here? You need to wake up and realize that while a woman may have a paysite...that is not her entire identity. Many ladies come on here to post, talk to friends, and contribute quite a bit to things that have nothing to do with paysites. So perhaps you need to check yourself.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, don't we have like ten other threads that people can post their photos on?


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 27, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion?



I'd say you being cute is a matter of fact!

JB, I second that!


----------



## ktmcts (Sep 21, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> ok this is me! im not exactly chubby but i am huge! now if im cute or not is a matter of opinion?



You're very cute and sexy.


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2008)

One more picture thread couldn't hurt. I love seeing people's pictures :smitten:. Besides the other threads are getting too large to easily navigate.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 21, 2008)

I posted this one on the naked thread, so I am recycling it here mostly because I am too lazy to take a new one. I'm way past chubby too...


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks No-No-Badkitty. That is a lovely picture.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww crap...sorry I didn't even look at the date....I think they hide those stupid things just so you will post to old dead threads....

Sorry...


----------



## chunkywannabe (Sep 26, 2008)

I think you look fabulous and very pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## chunkywannabe (Sep 26, 2008)

You look like you are having a great time! You go girl!


----------

